#  Nachrichten >   Demenz - Altersverwirrung in jungen Jahren >

## Focus.de

Der Gedächtnisverlust kann schon 40-Jährige treffen. Mit neuen Methoden entdecken Mediziner Alzheimer-Vorstufen immer früher. Können Prophylaxe und Medikamente den Hirnverfall stoppen? Von FOCUS-Redakteur M. Kunz  Weiterlesen...  *Information:*
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

